# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  حديث الفراش...من منكن تجيده؟؟

## شوق وبس

"استحق هذا الموضوع وسام التميز"








كيف تجيد ين الحديث علي الفراش......؟؟ 

أنه حديث العشاق المشتاقين غاية الاشتياق

بل حديث المحبين الى روعة اللقاء

بل حديث القلوب الى القلوب

بل حديث الارواح الى الارواح 

الاجمل.......... انه حديث الاحباب وسلب الالباب وبذل الاسباب 

يوجد في حديث السرير
كلام لايقال 
وفعل لايمل
وخيال لايتوقف
وعطش لاينطفىء الا عليه

بل فيه الكثير والكثير

ومن احاديثه 
حل المشاكل بين الزوجين
فاذا وضعتما رأسيكما على الوساده فداعبي قلبه قبل بدنه
واعرفي ما يبهج نفسه ويريحها
وقولي حاجتك اليه وافضي بهمومك اليه وقبلي معها يديه
اخبريه بحبك ان كنتي مخطئه
اخبريه بحاجتك الى حنانه وعطفه ان كان هو المخطىء

لاتتركي للشيطان عليك طريق
فهو يضع عرشه على الماء ويستعرض اعوانه 
ويقول لكل من جاءه بفعل .قال لم تفعل شيء
حتيء يجيء اليه من يقول : لم اتركه حتى فرقت بينه وبين زوجته
فيقول : انت انت فيقربه منه

عندما يحين وقت الصفاء على ذلك السرير
تقربي منه فهو اشد ما يكون صفاءاً

افعلي ما يحب ...................
ان كان يحب التقبيل فقبليه
وان كان يحب التلميس فلمسيه
وان كان يحب المساج فمسجيه
وان كان يحب الكلام فكلميه
وان كان الاطراء فأطريه
وان كان يحب الافضاء اليك فأمنحيه
وان كان يحب الضم فضميه
وان كان يحب اللقاء فاسبقيه
وان كان يحب التغنج فكوني له غانيه
وان يحب التدلل فكوني له طفله

امنحيه مايطلب

كوني له امه يكن لك عبدا 

مهما كان ثم حادثيه بما تحبين
في هذا المكان تحل كل المشاكل وتختفي
في هذا المكان ينسى الرجل مشاكله من اجل عيونك 

هل تحسنين فعل ذلك من اجل حبيــــــــــــــــبك؟


هذا الموضوع منقول بس حبيت اشاركم فيه واتمنى انه يعجبكم[/SIZE]

:22 (17): شوق وبس:22 (17): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## غيمة عناد

يزاج الله خير اختي ،،

الموضوع اكثر من رائع والله،،،

----------


## أم أسماء

بصرررراحة..... من كثر التعب على طوووووووووول رقاااااد

----------


## فتاة الامارات..

الله الله
كليمااااااااات وافعال طار بها احساسي قبل
قرائتها (( بس اللي يستاهل تقدرين تسوينها))

----------


## امطار شرقية

تسلمين غاليتي شوق وبس على الكلمات الاكثر من رائعة ^_^

----------


## أم الذيب

السلام عليكم 

موضوع وااااااااااااااااايد حلو 

بس الاحلى التطبيق 

بس نسيتي شيء واحد واذا ما فيج نوم طفريبه خخخخخخخخخخخخ

اختكم تخصص تطفوره بس ريلي يعرفني وعقب اخليه يرقد فديته 

تحياتي

ام الذيب

----------


## غلاالسعودية

احيانا تقف الكلمات عند حد الكلمات فتضل سطورا على ورق نتأملها نبتهج بقرائتها نتمناها ثم نطوي صفحتها ونحن مبتسمين وخيالها مجرد خيال يدغدغ العاطغه ويتركها ملتهبه ويرحل

----------


## فديت القلب

أحلى كلام.........يطبق لأطيب زوج
الله يسعد كل متزوجه او مالجه او مخطوبه

----------


## ام خالد 84

مشكوره ع الموضوع الحلو
جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## Candle

مشكوره ع الموضوع الحلو
جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## Om 7aMda

يزاج الله خير 
وااايد حلو الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## دمانية الامارات

مشكوره ختيه ويزاج الله خير،،،،

----------


## قلب دار الحي

موضوعج روعه

تسلمين اختي 

وربي يعطيج العافيه

----------


## خواطر©

فعلا عزيزتي.............. 

وكلامك 100% صح

بس فيه حريم الله يهاديهم............. ينتظرونه يدش الغرفة.. وهات يا مشاكل

مشكورة عل الموضوع

----------


## قوس الربابه

يزاج الله خير اختي ،،

الموضوع اكثر من رائع والله،،،

----------


## الملكة UAE

كلامج حلو !

----------


## عيون جريئة

"وان كان يحب المساج فمسجيه"

ضحكتني العبارة 

الله يسعدكم

----------


## أم وسام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاج الله الف خير 
والله انج صدقتي بكل كلمة قلتيها انا تراني اسوي نفس الشي وزوجي وااااااااااااايد تعجبو هالحركات
وهو وااااااااااااايد زين ومثل ما قلتي كل المشاكل وكل الكلام يقال هناك هناك فيه صفااااااااء ومودة سبحان الله
الله يقرب كل وحدة من ريلها قولو اميييييييين

----------


## أم شماسي

يزاج الله خير والله حسيت اني وايد مقصره في حقه .. وكلماتج اكثر من رائعه

----------


## وردة صفرة

يزاج الله خير..

روعــــــــــة .. والله يقدرني وارضي الغالي بما يرضي الرب

----------


## #وجدان#

كلمات ولا اروع

----------


## قهوة سعودية

كلام راااائع

والاروع اذا خلاج تسوين شي موب يحط راسه وينام على طول ههههه

مايمديني اروح افرش اسناني وارجع الا هو فسابع نومه 

ما الومه من التعب الله يعينه

ويخليه لي ان شاء الله

----------


## reemoo20

يسسسسسسسسلمووو ع الطرح الترتووووووب ننتظر اليديد

----------


## miss funny

كلماتك رقيقة لامست أحاسيس القلوب
فلا حرمنا من أناملك

----------


## أم شماء

يزاج الله خير اختي ،،

الموضوع اكثر من رائع والله،،،

----------


## موزاني 22

يزاج الله خير الله يجعله في موازين حسناتج يارب

----------


## جنون راك

وااااا عمري واااااااااا عمري
تقطيـــــــــــــع صراحة فن

----------


## دمع مجروح

مشكوره الغاليه 
صدج الحديث الى الرجل فن يجب اتقانه
لاننا نغفل عن الكثير من الامور
ونأجلها الى وقت غير معلوم بدون ان ندري ان الوقت 
يسرقنا ولا نعلم هل سنفعل شئ بالمقابل

اتمنى من الكل سواء كانت حاضره أوغايبه انهن ينتبهن الى هذه النقطه بالذات
احرصي كل الحرص على الاستماع الى زوجك
وفعل كل
ما يريد و يرغب
وتلبية كل رغباته فيما يرضي الله تعالى
وكوني محترفه في فعل اي شئ
لا تدعي شئ في خاطره 
لانك لو ريحتيه انتي بالمقابل ستعيشي مرتاحه
لان كل شئ ينقلب لك
منكي وأليكي

----------


## الدلوعة*

يزاج الله خير الله يجعله في موازين حسناتج يارب

----------


## ميـــاسة

روعه تسلمين

----------


## سماهر1

مشكوووره على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## العاشقه الصغي

مشكووووووووووووووووره

----------


## عالي مقامي~

حلوو  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

مميز موفقه الغلا وتسلمين

----------


## ~ على مستوى ~

والله بها الوقت وآيد اشيا اسويها بس هو يتغصص يعني يوم يحط جسمه ع الفرآش يعني عنده انه ياي يرقد 
فالأفـضل اني اهيئ له ها الجووو بدآل الهذره أو الحركـآت إلي تكدره... ^^

صح ساعات يكون غيــر بس هو ومووده وانا لازم امشي ع موده وإلآ ترى بغثه هههه 

شكرا لج ع النصيحه الحلووووه

----------


## Um Salehh

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## (لمسات وردية)

_يزاج الله خير اختي_

----------


## @ أم زايد @

تسلمين يالغاليههههههههههههههههه على موضوعك

----------


## لمسة_الشوق

روعه روعه روعه روعه روعه يعطيج العافيه بصراحه اللي يبا الصلاه ماتفوته واللي يبا الحب يحصله من حبيبه

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

روووعه

حبيت الموضووع

لاهنتي يالغاليه

----------


## شاهينية

موضووع رااااائع

----------


## زهرة الأحلام

مشكوره اختي ع الموضوع الفنتك

والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نجمة 24

تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

ياااااااسلام موضوع فوق الروعة

----------


## غلا البداوه

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

 :Sobhan:

----------


## Unique $Girl

تسلمين على الموضوعة

----------


## قصر المحبه

موضوعج اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع

----------


## Shouq

مشكوره اختي موضوع جميل جدااااااا

وان كان يحب الطق اطقه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عود الموز99

تسلمين على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## نزاعه

مشكوووووووووووووره الغاليه على الموضوع

----------


## الهرمودي

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## العمر لحظه

مشكووره الغاليه بس نسيتي شي واذا كان يريد النوم شو اسوي انا حزتها ههههههههههههههه

----------


## الزعـــيمة

*تسلمين الغلا ع الطرح الاكثر من راااااااائع ربي يعطيج العافية*

----------


## no04no0

حلو الكلااااااااام

----------


## قمرين وبس

والله أبو العيال يستاهل كل خير .........تسلمين

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

مشكورة حبيبتي عالكلام الرائع

----------


## lamiae ammari

UP UP

----------


## أم صوغ

يزاج الله خير اختي ،،

----------


## الحلوة81

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

موضوع رااااااااااااائع

تسلمين على النقل الطيب

----------


## احساس بنت

ثاااانكس

----------


## بنت بحور

يزاج لله خير ..

----------


## احتاجك..

مشكورة الغالية^^

----------


## بطة كيووت

تسلمين الغاليه على الطرح ^^

----------


## سامية22

بسوي كل شى ولكته غبي

----------


## فطمطم

موفقات خواتي والله يرضى عليكن..

----------


## Miss Ribbon

موضــــــــوع رائــــــــــع ..
يزااج الله خيـــــــــر غلايـــــــــــــهـ ..

----------


## ام سعودae

تسلمين

----------


## قلبي وعقلي

كلام ليس كاي كلام

كلام ينطق بواقع

ويلامس الحقيقه

تسلمين الغاليه على هالدرر

----------


## ms.mj

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## um_3washi

مشكووورة على هذه المشاااركة المميزة بارك الله فيج ...

والله يعطيج العافية غلاية ...

----------


## ورده الربيع11

يسلمووو حبيبتي

----------


## سر حياتي

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## الهي نور قلبي

مشكورة على الطرح الرااائع صدق عيبني واااايد

----------


## *أمل*

مشكوووووووووووووووورة كلمااااااتج عذبه
أسلووووووووووووووووبج بالكلام ما في أحلى منه عيشتيني في دوووووواااااااامة الحب 
وخيااااااااااالي الفراااااااااااااااش وأحداااااااثة
مشكوووورة^___~

----------


## alghla mahra

تسلمين

----------


## دهن_العود

تسلميييييين

----------


## عروس أحمد

يعطييج الف عافيه خيتو


موضوع يستحق التقدير

لا هنتي

----------


## نخوبه

:Sob7an:

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ياسلام ياسلام

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

مشكوووووووووووورة

----------


## ام فارسون

مشكووووووووووووووورة ع الكلام الحلو والله يوفقنا

----------


## foOofo

تسلمين ع الرمسة الحلوة

----------


## انيقه

حبيبتي الموضوع جدا رائع
تسلمين فديتج

----------


## فلة للأبد

مشكوره صدق انج شوق وبس _ شوقتينا ع بالي بتعلمينا الكلام ¤_¤
خخخخخ انا بصراحه يوم ازعل ازعل مااكلمه الا باليوم الثاني

بروح اصلي

----------


## الفلا

تسلمين 
ويزااج الله خير

----------


## أم الريم 2005

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــوره 
up up up 
up up 
up

----------


## سيدة الوروود

مشكوره ع الموضوع غناتي

----------


## قلوب العذارى

أنا ريلي من النوع اللي اذا حط راسه ع الفراش يغمى عليه وانا أتم بروحي أسرح وامرح مع بنتي*

----------


## سينيوريتا ~

القلوب الحجريه لاتشفع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟فالى الله المشتكى.............

----------


## مون لايت

يزاج لله خير ..

----------


## متأمله

مشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## نور بلادها

كلام حلو والتطبيق أحلى
ولكن..............أنا ما أعرف للكلام الحلو  :Allah Mos: 

يزاج الله خير

----------


## مرسى الامل

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## *أمل*

جزاااااااااج اللــــــــهـ ألف حير

----------


## الخييليه

اشكرج على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع 
بالفعل سرح بالي وشديدي افكاري بقوه بهالموضوع

----------


## luluq8

موضووع حلو حبييييته

----------


## مــلوكــه

صح‘‘ كلآآمج


تسلمين اختي‘‘

----------


## كوين فاشن

بالفعل موضوع مميززز  :Smile: 

ربي يوووفقج

----------


## أحلى من الزين

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

واوووووووا و><

هههه

----------


## كعبيه غير

تسلمين والله مشكووووووووووره ع الكلام الراااااااااائع

----------


## شيؤؤؤخية

يسلمووووووووووووو موضوع جميل

----------


## (فراوله الحب)

داااشه عررض لوووول هع
يعطيــــــــــــج العاافيه ^^

----------


## ام نصوره

كلماتك روعة والتطبيق بيكون اروع

----------


## ام رامس

يزاج الله خير اختي ،،

الموضوع اكثر من رائع والله،،،

----------


## www1

الله يرزقج السعاده ويرزقنا وياج 
تسلمين

----------


## خريشه طرر

يسلموووووووووووو ع الطرح الجميل ....
بس يباله فاقه حد متفيج مب نوااااااااد

خخخخخ...

----------


## ونة العود

تسلمييين و ماقصرتي ..


موضوووع يستحق التميز ^^

----------


## أم غنيم

مشكوووووورة وايد حبيبتي شوق
كلامج ذكرني بكلام الإخت ناعمة الهاشمي في وصف محاضرة "الشخصية الهرمونية" الي بتسويها في نادي سيدات دبي
محاضراتها دايما روعة و وااايد مفيده ومن حظنا انها في دبي هالمره
اللة يوفقكم إنتي و ياها

----------


## إليشيا @

للرفع

----------


## نفحة هيل

up up up

----------


## روكي ركان

موضوع قيم يزااااااااااااااج الله كل خير
و الله يبعد ابليس و اعوانه و عيال الحرام عن حياتنا و جنبنا شرهم
اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

تسلمــــــــــــــــــــــين ع الطرح الجميل

----------


## e fashion

تسلميييين عزيزتي على الطرح الرائع

----------


## snow-white

يزاج الله خير .. الموضوع اكثر من رائع  :Smile:

----------


## qween12

كلام رائــــــــــــــــع جزيت خيرا

----------


## *أمل*

هههههههههههههه 
حلوة طفريبه
لا يعطيج كف وانتي ما تدرين
ههههههههههههه

----------


## ~الاميرهـ~

يزاج الله خير اختي ،،

الموضوع اكثر من رائع والله،،،

----------


## أم_زايد

شكرا ع هالكلام الطيب

بس اكيد انطبق بعضه ليش لا ^_*

----------


## mnasi

موضووع حلو

----------


## شمووووووس

الله يعطييييييج العافيه ع النقل ^^

----------


## انطلاقة

يحب اخليه ف حاله

او يتكلم و يهذرب عن الدوام و قيل و قال لين يطير رقادي و يرقد !!!!

خخخخخخخ الحمدلله

ها نصيبي و احبه

----------


## سيده المزاج

تسلمين اختي عالموضوع

----------


## شقرووووه

حلو يوم الوحده اطفر ريلها بس بطريقه فرفشه وسكسيه وبدلع <<<<<يتخبل

الله يهني كل زوجين ابعض والله يرزق كل عزبا بالزوج الصالح

اللهم امين يااااااااااااارب

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## تغاريد الوله

والله انه موضوع رائع 

تسلمين خيتوو سلمت اناملك ع الطرح الحلووو

----------

